

Stop guessing: A guide towards deciding your next feature - suhail
http://blog.mixpanel.com/2009/03/stop-guessing-a-guide-towards-deciding-your-next-feature/

======
jwilliams
I've found an interesting/alternative/different way of coming up with features
is to think of features _to remove_.

In a way, the Gmail example is an interesting illustration of this - Things
that require lots of fiddly functionality in a traditional client, can be done
with a handful of (more powerful) features in Gmail.

Quite often it's the features that you actively leave out that distinguish
your software.

~~~
suhail
Yeah, we've sort of done with our analytics startup mixpanel.com. We purposely
don't do things Google Analytics does to make sure we create something of
value and help innovate the field.

~~~
DenisM
I spent a few minutes on mixpanel.com trying to figure out what it does and
I'm still confused. I think you need to work on your presentation.

~~~
suhail
Hi DenisM, we're going to push some code in an hour that will hopefully clear
that--thank you for your feedback.

To clear things: Instead of tracking simple things like page views and
referrals, mixpanel lets you track how users interact with every feature of
_your_ website. Just ping our API when a user listens to a song, uploads an
image, etc and we'll help you visualize it to help you understand how your
startup is doing.

Email me at suhail[at]mixpanel[dot]com -- we'd be happy to help out if you
want DenisM =).

------
Semiapies
I like the subtext of developer humility on these points. Over-thinking scale
might be just as annoying a problem for you down the line as over-thinking
complexity.

